# Annamaet Petfood



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

My local pet store is having an informational seminar by the owner of Annamaet Petfoods. Obviously, he wants us to buy his food. I checked on the dog food advisor website and they had positive things to say. Have any of you used this brand? Can you think of anything that I should specifically ask him? It's a free seminar so I thought I would check it out. Who knows, maybe there will be free samples.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I am in Lancaster County, perhaps you might want to let us know where this is going to be. And no, I have not heard anything about this Pet Food but would be interested in hearing more about it. If you do not want to mention where the Seminar will be, you can PM if you would like.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Since I am in Lancaster County, perhaps you might want to let us know where this is going to be. And no, I have not heard anything about this Pet Food but would be interested in hearing more about it. If you do not want to mention where the Seminar will be, you can PM if you would like.


The seminar is being held at Keystone Pet Place on March 9th from 10:30 am to 11:30 am. Keystone's address is: 100 West Main Street, Mount Joy, PA They ask people who are planning to attend to RSVP by March 7th. There phone number is 717-492-0027.

If you've never been to this pet store, you should check it out. It's a nice family owned business.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Karen for getting back to me and letting me know about the Seminar. And no, I have never been to the Keystone Pet Place and just might have to take a ride up there to check it out. It is not too often that I get up to Mt. Joy unless it has to do with some sort of Lions function.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never seen this sold locally and I haven't looked much into it myself but I've heard a lot of good feedback from some dog foodies about it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I have never seen this sold locally and I haven't looked much into it myself but I've heard a lot of good feedback from some dog foodies about it.


Good to know. I'm hoping they give samples.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Thanks Karen for getting back to me and letting me know about the Seminar. And no, I have never been to the Keystone Pet Place and just might have to take a ride up there to check it out. It is not too often that I get up to Mt. Joy unless it has to do with some sort of Lions function.


We really like giving the local stores business whenever we can. They have a store mascot Zoe who is the sweetest dog. We were in there the other day picking out new toys for Bella. When we were squeaking the toys, Zoe came over as if to help us pick out a good toy for Bella. It was the cutest thing.

Where in Lancaster do you live?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in Leola, closer to New Holland and have been up to Mt. Joy several times within the past 15 years since we moved here from NJ. I was up at the Gathering Place in September at a Seminar. We used to have two family owned Pet shops here in Leola but one closed and the other one moved to another location.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I live in Leola, closer to New Holland and have been up to Mt. Joy several times within the past 15 years since we moved here from NJ. I was up at the Gathering Place in September at a Seminar. We used to have two family owned Pet shops here in Leola but one closed and the other one moved to another location.


I've been to the Gathering Place a couple of times. I love the dessert table. So much to choose from. My hubby and I go to Sal's Pizza in New Holland a couple of times a year. Moving from NY, we had a heck of a time finding good pizza. We were on our way to Shady Maple and passed his restaurant and decided to stop. Unfortunately, with the price of gas, we don't get there too often.

Maybe when the weather gets nicer we can arrange a play date for Bella and Snuggles.


----------

